# perte partition bootcamp



## milooz (19 Août 2016)

bonjour,

ayant depuis peu acquis un macbook pro et ayant voulu installer une partition sous windows, j'ai du faire une boulette car je me retrouve avec une perte de 100 go sur mon disque dur.

l'installation s'est bien passée, c'est au moment où le mac me demande de redémarrer que je ne trouve aucune commande et j'éteins donc le mac par un appui long sur le bouton power.

au redémarrage aucune trace de la partition si ce n'est les 100 go qui manquent, Donc je me dis que je vais utiliser *bootcamp *pour supprimer la partition et là, j'ai le message suivant : *"votre disque ne peut être restauré sur une partition simple".

voici la diskutil list :*

diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
  #:  TYPE NAME  SIZE  IDENTIFIER
  0:  GUID_partition_scheme  *251.0 GB  disk0
  1:  EFI EFI  209.7 MB  disk0s1
  2:  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD  149.4 GB  disk0s2
  3:  Apple_Boot Recovery HD  101.3 GB  disk0s3

diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found


je suis débutant sous osx, j'ai essayer une restauration via time machine sans succès, fait des recherches sur internet et je suis tombé sur ce forum où il y a pas mal de sujet similaire mais aucun ne correspond exactement à mon problème.
je précise que je suis sous el capitan, je suis un peu largué là voire complètement


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2016)

Salut *milooz
*
Ton message m'avait échappé. Mais si tu me donnes le tableau de la commande *diskutil list* sur un plateau > alors en retour de service je te passe la commande salvatrice > fais un copier-coller direct dans une fenêtre du «Terminal» de :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```
 et valide-là.

Cette commande appelle *diskutil* > avec le verbe *resizeVolume* (redimensionner le volume) > sur la cible de la partition-Système *Macintosh HD* identifiée par son device : *disk0s2* > avec l'option finale *0b* (= *0*_*b*yte) qui équivaut à l'instruction : "_récupérer tout l'espace libre disponible en-dessous de la partition-cible, ce jusqu'à épuisement du dernier byte, et sans obstacle d'une partition Recovery HD éventuellement sur le chemin dont l'emplacement sera mis à jour sur les blocs_".

En préambule du re-dimensionnement > une vérification d'intégrité du système de fichiers de la partition-cible est engagé > si le code de sortie *=* *0* (pas d'erreur) > le re-dimensionnement s'opère en mode "live" dans la foulée. Si le code de sortie est *> 0* (= erreurs trouvées) > la réparation ne s'opère pas, car pour ce faire il faut démonter le système de fichiers, ce qui n'est pas possible dans la mesure où c'est celui de l'OS démarré > la commande de re-dimensionnement avorte.

Il faut dans ce cas-là que tu *re-démarres* en mode *Recovery* avec les touches *⌘R* pressées > Utilitaire de Disque > sélection du volume *Macintosh HD* > _S.O.S._ > si tu obtiens le message "_Le volume Macihntosh HD semble être en bon état_" > tu n'as plus qu'à re-démarrer sur ton OS et là > repasser la commande précédente dans le «Terminal» où elle sera honorée cette fois.


----------

